# Kids are funny.



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Had the kids from across the street at our place for about a hour today while I was cutting some stock for thier dad. They are 5 and 7

The discus didn't impress them. Thread fins displaying were of no intrest. Even feeding live black worms was blah. Out come the cherry shrimp, and would could not pull them away from the tank with a 4' pry bar.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Sounds like the 'Where's Waldo' scheme. 
Discus and other fish are sort of obvious. 
Shrimp are a 'Gotta look closer and try to find them' sort of attraction. Plus, they look way different from fish.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah they had to count them, there is maybe 30 in the tank, yet they were counting them into the 100+ range lol


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Hm, I've had people often squeal in amazenemt at the sight of a snail on the glass but ignore some beautiful rare fish swimming in the same tank.

That thought me one thing - that "experts" have a very different sense of beauty than "normal" people. But I do think that kids bring things back down to what they are supposed to be. At least some of the time (when they are not glued to a screen for example).

On a funnier note - I thought that this thread would be more or less about the funny things kids say. I got one and is real:

A friend of mine's kid that fell on his butt. He held it with both his hands and screamed bloody murder for some time. When he calmed down a bit that's what he said:

- I broke my butt! It has a crack in the middle now!

Thing is he really meant it and was too small to make that up.

--Nikolay


----------



## littlebittyfish (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha, That is too cute.My nephew is terrified of my apple snail for some reason..


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Whenever my daughter (who will be 2 on Friday) sees an Amano Shrimp in my tank she's squeals with delight and says "DADDY IT'S A CATERPILLAR"


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I work at an LFS part time. Let me give you an example...

NEMO! NEMO NEMO NEMO NEMO NEMO!!! MOMMY NEEEEMO!!!

DORI DORI DORI DORI DORI...!!!!!!!

...ad nauseum.

It's cute at first.


----------

